
Ethics Alone Can't Fix Big Tech - bradstreet
https://slate.com/technology/2019/04/ethics-board-google-ai.html
======
externalreality
Technology doesn't subjugate people, people subjugate people. Nary a tool is
sentient, the underlying theme of the original matrix movie.

